# airbrushed ceramic horses



## kaylodahl (Feb 17, 2009)

just sharing one of my passions....


----------



## randiekay215 (Feb 6, 2009)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

that's so wonderful!!


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are gorgeous! Do you sell them?


----------



## kaylodahl (Feb 17, 2009)

No, sorry but I don't sell them... Shipping would be atrocious, I am sure. 

I usually give them as gifts to my friends...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

You do a phenominal job!!! Very beautiful! You should think about taking them to Tack Sales


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Those are just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

Can I be your friend??? :lol:

Seriously, you have real talent. Good work!!!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow those are beautiful great hand there to lol i think you might just get a few more friends after showing us all those pretty sculptures


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautiful work.

Keep up the good work


----------



## kaylodahl (Feb 17, 2009)

You guys are too funny. Thank you for the kudos...


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

very nice, I airbrush model horses, I understand your passion! lol.


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Those are so pretty!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

ooooooooo so pritty. Can we see more?


----------



## happylove (Mar 2, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## kaylodahl (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for the compliments...


----------

